

A Change to Google Code Download Service - gigiduru
http://google-opensource.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/a-change-to-google-code-download-service.html

======
claudius
You know that something is wrong with a website if it is worth loading a
spinning gears icon to show as an animation while the rest of the page loads.

Why do four paragraphs and a headline need so long to load/display? Size-wise,
ISDN would have happily delivered that content within less than a second more
than ten years ago.

------
stock_toaster
previously: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5753775>

